# Can Bettas be Bisexual??



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I am really confused here. The male of a pair that had bred previously and am trying to breed again is no longer flirting with the female after being conditioned. I introduced a long-finned male (definitely male), so that Castiel (the male I am trying to breed) would think there was competition. Instead, he went into full on flirting mode with the male. He was swimming in an S-fashion and blowing bubbles as well as doing his "wiggle dance" underneath the nest. When I put back the female, he tried to attack her and did some face-on flaring at her. Definitely not flirting. 
I'll take a video later to show you guys what I mean. lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol I have one off my males; Jarvis who seems to prefer males to females as well. I put him in a cup to float in with a female and he didn't know what to do but when put in with a male he was definitely flirting as well, kind of funny really.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

haha I know it happens with Cichlids. You will sometimes have 2 female tend to eggs and act like a true pair. One or both females will lay the eggs and then tend and guard the nest together. It is weird but will happen. 

You male is in the mood but does not want to breed with the female for some reason. He might know something you don't know. Try another female.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol. It feels frustrating x] haha was really hoping for some nice fry from this pairing. It was a female that he's bred to before. Bettas really do have their own personalities lol. I'll reconsider the pairing Thanks guys


----------



## Bekazzled (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, I've had that happen before. All of a sudden he took an interest in a few different females, though. I find their sexuality may change over time, but some bettas tend to remain asexual for their lifespan. Bisexuality - or any show of sexuality - probably means at some point you'll find a female the boy likes, if you want to mate him. Whether she likes him is another matter though!

Bettas: The Match-Making Game.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I can't think of a species where that _doesn't_ happen, from time to time. I have a farm, and that can make for some interesting barnyard moments. Once, we had this drake (male duck) and this rooster ...

Anyway - what color is the male he's interested in? Perhaps if you find a female of the same color, that might do the trick.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol I had a thread on here where I had two males wrapping constantly for several hours with another male following them around watching. It was the weirdest thing I have ever seen my fish do and I never saw them do it again. 

But a lot of species of animals will display homosexual behaviour. I think it is giraffes where many matings are actual between two males. 

Who knows what goes on inside the heads of animals. It probably seems odd to us but makes perfect sense to them.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. It was a female he's bred with before. I guess he just changed his mind about her x] Lol
He seems interested in all my males and none of my females ah well..
I saw that thread!! Your pictures were amazing!


----------

